# Driver X vs ION leather



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Need help? 

Wanting to buy either ION leather or Driver X Burton boots. 

I have both the Burton Diode & Cartel bindings.

Which boot would be the best choice.

Considering I have a wide foot.

Using them for BX racing and possible Slalom racing.:hairy:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

The driver X is stiffer, It has a plastic tongue insert that can be taken out when you want it somewhat softer, most of the burton team pipe riders use the driver x (at least as far as I know) and all of the Addidas riders used the driver X during the olympics. It is the stiffest boot burton has. Having said that I would get the ION because it has a better name


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> The driver X is stiffer, It has a plastic tongue insert that can be taken out when you want it somewhat softer, most of the burton team pipe riders use the driver x (at least as far as I know) and all of the Addidas riders used the driver X during the olympics. It is the stiffest boot burton has. Having said that I would get the ION because it has a better name


FYI the 2015 Driver x's no longer have the tongue insert or the comparability to accept one.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Interesting. It has no effect on me since I don't wear burton boots But good to know


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Anybody else on which boot Driver X or ION burton boot is best for BX or Slalom racing.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Anybody else on which boot Driver X or ION burton boot is best for BX or Slalom racing.


I don't know about the ion but i have the drivers. They are pretty damn stiff, i assume that is what you want for bx, even without the tongue stiffener. I don't use them. The sales guy where i bought them uses them too and mentioned that you could put them in once you break the boots in to the point that they get softer in order to stiffen them back up.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

love my driver x, I have no experience with the ion, but my drivers have quickly become my favorite boot.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

taco tuesday said:


> I don't know about the ion but i have the drivers. They are pretty damn stiff, i assume that is what you want for bx, even without the tongue stiffener. I don't use them. The sales guy where i bought them uses them too and mentioned that you could put them in once you break the boots in to the point that they get softer in order to stiffen them back up.


Great info thanks about tongue stiffener, and yes stiff is desired.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I have both the Driver X and Ions.

I use my Ions as my resort boots and the Driver X as my tour boots.

The Driver X are stiff compared to the Ions. In fact they make the Ions seem like squishy park boots when going from a tour day to a resort day. I've also used my Driver X on my freestyle board and found myself over reacting at first. It was really funny and scary at the same time. 

If you are looking for a resort boot unless you are ultra aggressive or are going to ride pipe all day I'd get the Ions over the Driver X.

If you are only going to use them for BX/Slalom I'd get the Driver X.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

binarypie said:


> I have both the Driver X and Ions.
> 
> I use my Ions as my resort boots and the Driver X as my tour boots.
> 
> ...



WOW great! 

Driver X will be for BX.

Slalom only if I'm unable to master hard booting.

Heard that (Leather Ion) are stiffer almost as stiff as Driver X 

Did you ride regular or leather Ion boots.

Thanks for your info.. and any other thoughts on Ion leather vs. regular.....


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> WOW great!
> 
> Driver X will be for BX.
> 
> ...


I love leather. If I was in the market for new boots I'd always buy leather over synthetic but mostly because of my preference to leather.

Edit:

I went and looked the boots up. Looks like the leather version is using Red Wing's leather. They make amazing work boots so i don't doubt the durability. However, I do know that leather will break-in and soften up over time. So I bet the performance between the leather and synthetic will be identical over the course of a season.


----------



## AceIceSoul (Apr 9, 2013)

If it's for BX then driver and use the diodes, more response, both super stiff compared to the ion and cartel setup.. I do ride ion's with a reflex diode, and they do work well, but if BX is your intention more response might be better...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

AceIceSoul said:


> If it's for BX then driver and use the diodes, more response, both super stiff compared to the ion and cartel setup.. I do ride ion's with a reflex diode, and they do work well, but if BX is your intention more response might be better...


Might need to get both. :hairy:


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I bought the regular Burton Ions last year slightly used. They were no where near as stiff as I had hoped, but this may have been because the previous owner had abused them in some way, even though they appeared to be in great shape. I wouldn't choose Ions again when looking for a stiff boot though. My first look would probably be Salomon Malamutes from what I've heard about them.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Might need to get both. :hairy:


My father started with Driver x's last year and decided they were too stiff. Switched to Leather Burton Ions and liked them better. I use leather ions also and I really like them! They are the stiffest boot I've ever seen, second only to the driver. They are very similar, but I think that because of the different ankle build/supports the ions are a little more geared for tweaking and allow lateral movement better. Both are very stiff toe to heel and offer great response. I haven't taken them in the pipe or BX, but they were both good for steeps. I like the Redwing leather on the ions as mentioned above by binarypie. I am in the process of sealing them for this season.

EDIT: I ride the leather ions with cartels and they work well together! Good shock absorption (B3 Gel) when landing.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Ravaging Rami said:


> My father started with Driver x's last year and decided they were too stiff. Switched to Leather Burton Ions and liked them better. I use leather ions also and I really like them! They are the stiffest boot I've ever seen, second only to the driver. They are very similar, but I think that because of the different ankle build/supports the ions are a little more geared for tweaking and allow lateral movement better. Both are very stiff toe to heel and offer great response. I haven't taken them in the pipe or BX, but they were both good for steeps. I like the Redwing leather on the ions as mentioned above by binarypie. I am in the process of sealing them for this season.
> 
> EDIT: I ride the leather ions with cartels and they work well together! Good shock absorption (B3 Gel) when landing.


Your post along with JonSnow verified that Leather Ion's are indeed stiffer than regular Ion's. 

I've ordered the 2014 new leather Ion's.

Like your comment on tweaking and better lateral movement. 

Which product are you sealing your Ion leather boots with

Thank You for your comments they where most helpful. :bowdown::


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Your post along with JonSnow verified that Leather Ion's are indeed stiffer than regular Ion's.
> 
> I've ordered the 2014 new leather Ion's.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Let us know what you think of them! I didn't mention this, but the tread on the bottom of ions is much better than that of the drivers IMO. I haven't fallen yet while walking through the icy parking lot yet so that's proof! 
I found that the ions were a little stiff when I first tried to tail press, but the leather build around the ankle relaxed (it did NOT warp) and "learned" how my foot/ankle flexes when I lean that way. Afterwards, it made for a very comfortable and supportive tail press which was easier to lock into. Just a heads up so you don't get confused why it pinches the first few times you press. 

I use SNO SEAL wax to seal the boots. I haven't yet tried them for this season in the snow, but it darkens them to nice color and I think it will really improve the durability of the boot. I also used a heat gun to really work the seal into the leather. The factory sealant worked just fine, but it rubs off easily (especially in rear entry bindings). 
SNO SEAL Wax - 8 oz. Jar


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for tip on heat gun... to wax boots. 

Ordered the SNO SEAL WAX- Amozon 28oz for 14.99


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

(2) 8oz for $14.99 :facepalm1:


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Here are links to the pictures of my boots post-waxing

https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?view=att&th=14952842c67a4915&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P8monaiuNquRyrjDhNQnk_0&sadet=1414428682679&sads=Jq70EKXz_yZMcmTdndMmY7coyU0

https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?view=att&th=14952842c67a4915&attid=0.3&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P8monaiuNquRyrjDhNQnk_0&sadet=1414428688005&sads=-mPPaIsZEsChBw4Nc6m_NAJ0YhM


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Ravaging Rami

My street shoe size is 12, 

Snowboard boots always ordered 11.5.

Ion's fit true to foot measurements.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Ravaging Rami
> 
> My street shoe size is 12,
> 
> ...


I wear a 10 street shoe and it barely brushes the end which is perfect. My ions are in 10. My foot is pretty snug in there with minimal slop before I even cinch them down. I haven't experienced any pack-out and I don't want to heat mold them because I would rather have them last longer. I would say that it is a little better to go smaller than bigger, because the infinite ride liner has room to expand if you need it.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Ion leather arrived... Best looking boot ever. :happy:

Pushed my quad E 11.5 foot into boot, no pressure points & tight. :jumping1:

Ravaging Rami thanks for your input. 

It was most helpful.. :hairy:


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

No problem! Wait until you see how they ride! Looking back on it, I should have gotten the GRAINIAC cartels from this year, would have matched really well! They are a good looking boot that ride even better! Let me know how boot treating goes!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Will try Burton Ion boots, with Burton Cartels & Diodes. 
Union Contact Pro's , Atlas, & Force. Flow NX2, Rome boss,:injured::facepalm1::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I just ordered a pair of red wing ions to go with grainiac cartels and a YES PYL. Should be a sweet setup!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Ride Cartel's with my Ion's mostly on Rossi XV you will love that setup:jumping1:




SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Ride Cartel's with my Ion's mostly on Rossi XV you will love that setup:jumping1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey SnowDog, how do you like the XV. I have read nothing but great things about that board! I am seriously considering pulling the trigger on it. All say it really :bowdownerforms and it looks fantastic!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Board is super responsive, a dream in powder. Very fast base and a fun board to ride...:embarrased1:


----------

